# cockroach natural set up



## connolan1 (Jun 21, 2014)

I have been looking for a really natural cockroach set up for my dubias and madagascar hissing roaches but i cant seem to find any, everyone seems to have them as feeders and dont put much into them
Do you any of you keep them as pets and have really impressive tanks, im looking to redo mine, inspiration would be nice, also anything i could keep with them in a multispecies tank would be great - only have a 5 gallon for now though


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Most set up's I have seen (for pet purposes, not feeding) seems to all be pretty basic.. Soil as substrate and a lump of cork bark/log/branch or something similar like a flower pot. 

This is a random picture from google..









If I were to keep these I reckon my set up would look something like this..
Eco earth / any other safe soil
Hiding place, cork bark / log

To make it look more "natural" I would prob use a bit of leaf litter and throw in some twigs / smaller branches.

Maybe some plants too


----------



## connolan1 (Jun 21, 2014)

yeah, its really hard to find stuff on them, I set them up yesterday, I have a cocofibre/orchidbard/compst substrate, loads of plants to climb/hide/eat load of berries and leafy greens to eat, bark/rock backround to hide behind and 2 half coconuts, ill get pics up later
I was also thinking of getting some golden mandella frogs
oh and I have a small drip system


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

connolan1 said:


> yeah, its really hard to find stuff on them, I set them up yesterday, I have a cocofibre/orchidbard/compst substrate, loads of plants to climb/hide/eat load of berries and leafy greens to eat, bark/rock backround to hide behind and 2 half coconuts, ill get pics up later
> I was also thinking of getting some golden mandella frogs
> oh and I have a small drip system


Your setup sounds awesome. Yeah would love to see some pictures! 

Those frogs are beautiful :flrt: Do it! 

Also came across this on google too..looks pretty cool


----------



## connolan1 (Jun 21, 2014)

wow that tank is nice, not as crowded as mine, yeah I think I will after Christmas - £30 a frog where Im looking at 888repltile, any where cheaper would be great, im still not quite done yet though, they are currently in a plastic container, hopefully Ill have a glass one soon


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

This is my setup for my Madagascan hissers. It's not much but it looks alright and it works



















I will get you some pics of my deaths head and domino setups tomorrow


----------



## connolan1 (Jun 21, 2014)

ah looks good, what your humidity like mines at around 60-70, and my tank is really wet- 80/90 gonna be hard to get for the frog


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't tend to measure the humidity really, I spray them once a week and keep the Eco earth moist


----------

